# Warrior Bulbine or Chap Labs Manimal as a nat test booster?



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have been considering starting a PH (H-DROL) however as i am still doing my research into PCT's etc i dont want to rush into anything just yet.

In the meantime i have thought about trying a 'natural' test booster....

Ive been looking at Warrior Bulbine and Chap Labs Manimal...http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-bulbine-120-tabs

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-bulbine-120-tabs

or

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/chaparral-labs-manimal-270-caps

Any views on these? is it worth trying one?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Both have had awesome reviews on facebook so you can't really go wrong with either - in terms of Warrior Bulbine, it's an extremely high quality bulbine supplement and bulbine has very promising animal study results and lots of great feedback from users (see image below). In terms of Chaparral Labs Manimal, that contains Chelated DAA (the most absorbable kind), plus bulbine, plus shilajit, plus yohimbe and more in what's a pretty fantastic formula that again get's excellent user reviews. I've used Manimal 3 times now and it helped me beat my PR in the deadlift whilst doing PCT, and Grant (one of our great customer service guys) has used Warrior Bulbine (feel free to give him a ring on our main number and ask him what he thought of it - he just finished using it 2 weeks ago from memory).

I've posted a couple reviews below that we've had on the facebook page in case that helps


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cheers for that....

Is the Warrior Bulbine still available for £19.99 ? 

Going slightly off topic.... H-Drol .... would you advise running this as my first PH? if so what dosage and for how long? What PCT would you advise using?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

steve_b21 said:


> Cheers for that....
> 
> Is the Warrior Bulbine still available for £19.99 ?
> 
> Going slightly off topic.... H-Drol .... would you advise running this as my first PH? if so what dosage and for how long? What PCT would you advise using?


I ran Hdrol as my first prohormone - I don't think it's available anymore however, but Chap Labs do a clone called Halovol that's a bit cheaper and just the same compound / size (£26 vs £29).

Personally in terms of PCT, at the time I used Gaspari Novedex XT and a test booster. The Novedex XT is basically ATD (Chap Labs ATD is cheap - £19.99 or so). Combining something like ATD with a decent test booster (DAA Surge would be perfect as it help stimulant LH, so effectively acts like an over the counter version of HCG in a way), would be enough imho for a mild 6 week cycle of Halovol.

When I did it, I think I ran 3 caps per day for 6 weeks which worked out to 75mg per day and 2 bottles. Strength went MASSIVELY up, but then it was a first cycle. The only downsides I had was a mega pumped lower back doing squats and deadlifts, so much so I had to lie down between sets lol! Aside from that though, no sides, just good gains, and then PCT was a breeze. You had lower libido for the first 2 weeks after cycle, but then (for me) everything went back to normal. I think that's pretty much the experience everyone has with Halovol. It's just a really nice, mild first time PH that's easier to recover from than just about anything else.

Hope that helps!


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

Are there any after-affects? Does your body and hormones go back to normal straight away afterwards or do they take a while to get back to regular levels?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

verve said:


> Are there any after-affects? Does your body and hormones go back to normal straight away afterwards or do they take a while to get back to regular levels?


Your hormones will normalise again once you stop taking the products - no side effect that I noticed from personal experience, except....you get a massive increase in libido and generally feel more "alpha". If you're a single bloke this is probably a ballache lol, but aside from that, never noticed any sides and I don't think you're likely too.


----------

